# Other Languages > jQuery >  jq datetime picker theme and formatting

## jlbantang

Hi guys, a minor issue with the control. I used the same jquery library and css file on my test but not getting to replicate the design shown in jq site demos.

1] How to add previous and next button
2] How to format date to dd/MMM/yyyy
3] How to datepicker change theme/color like how the demo was made (see image below).



Thanks in advance.

BTW love the thread editor and the upload features rock!!! Is it powered by jquery also?

----------


## jlbantang

In case someone need the same:



```
1] calendar buttons are available under images folder and ensure it is located in the same folder location with jquery ui css.
2] $('#dateTextBox').datepicker('option', 'dateFormat', 'dd/M/yy');
3] color themes are available for download OOB from jquery.
```

----------

